# Het Pied x Normal or Lemon Pastel?



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I know that Pied is Recessive, and Pastel Co-dom. Not sure on normal but I'm guessing Dom or Co-Dom.

What could I approximately expect if I put a Het Pied Male to either a normal or a Lemon Pastel female? My Guess would be all normals, but with hets it gets a bid more confusing, and I still can't quite get to grips with the punnet square, or the seats on a train


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

dracowoman2 said:


> I know that Pied is Recessive, and Pastel Co-dom. Not sure on normal but I'm guessing Dom or Co-Dom.
> 
> What could I approximately expect if I put a Het Pied Male to either a normal or a Lemon Pastel female? My Guess would be all normals, but with hets it gets a bid more confusing, and I still can't quite get to grips with the punnet square, or the seats on a train


pied is recessive - needs two copies of the gene (one from each parent) to show the mutation. Your het pied has one pied and one normal allele, and will pass one or the other to all offspring. In order to get pied babies from him, you need to put him to a female who also has the pied gene, whether as a het or visually. So put to either of those females (who don't have it) the offspring will all look normal, although some (statistically half) will have inherited his pied gene. This gives all young a 50% chance of being het pied. You may be able to tell which are carrying the hets... i think the jury's still out on het markers...

Pastel is co-dom - so there's a visual change to an animal carrying one copy, and another visual change to an animal carrying two copies (het is pastel, **** is super pastel). Your pastel female therefore has one mutated gene to pass on, and one normal gene. With a non-pastel partner she will give half pastel, half normal offspring. 

so...

het pied x pastel = 

50% pastel (50% possibility of being het for pied)
50% normal (50% possiblilty of being het for pied)

het pied x normal = 

100% normal (50% possibility of being het for pied)


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Amanda75, appreciate the help. I'm trying to put my super 6 together, and don't want to just get ones that look pretty  I figured that a het pied male would be wasted unless put to another het or a visual, just needed to be sure. I also want to stick with dom and co-dom for now ideally, then move up to recessive when I can get visual of the morphs I want 

I've got a Spider Male to go with both the Lemon Pastel and Normal, just trying to work out what to do with the other 3. The choice is either 1 male (of some sort) and two normal females, or 1 more female morph and two normal females.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

mmmm..... purdy bumblybees!! 

personally i'd go for another male, as otherwise with just the one (dominant gened) male you're gonna have a whole heap of baby spiderlings.... but it's up to you to decide what you want to aim for!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

the only thing purdier than a bumblebee is a killer bee  Here's hoping for a nice pair of bumbles next year 

I get what your saying, is it possible to have too many spiders though  I have a chance of a Pinstripe male, that would apparently go nice with my lemon and my normals, not sure what to do though, they are purdy 

We were more concerned with not wearing the poor spider out :lolsign:


----------

